# Shivering after mist bath



## Stacy (Jan 15, 2015)

I hate seeing them shivering after their misting bath. Is there any way ease their drying off time. I keep my house at 73 degrees F.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Stacy,

I know exactly what you mean. I also cannot stand my precious Sunny shivering after her bath with me because I'm always worried she would catch a cold. I have to admit that I do use the hairdryer on her sometimes but very sporadically (1-3 times per year).

If you go online, you will see that it is always a big debate as to whether or not you should blow-dry your bird with a hair-dryer. Some people are adamantly against it due to the teflon in the hair-dryer which can get overheated. Some people say it's okay as long as you put it on the low setting and you keep it at least a foot away from your bird and you don't do it for TOO long a time. These are the rules I follow when I do use it on Sunny. 

If you prefer not to use the hair-dryer at all, maybe you can pat your bird down with a towel after a bath just to speed up the drying process, or turn up the heat before the bath and keep it at that temperature for a little while afterwards.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, I just worked out your temperature into Celsius and your house sounds warm! But having said that. It all depends what the bird is acclimatised to. After her shower Murray is always rather docile and sleepy, so I perch her on he back of a chair next to a radiator and she settles there quite easily.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

You could invest in a reptile heat lamp to hang over the cage just while they're drying off. As long as they can't get near it I can't see why it wouldn't be safe! Just worth a shot. They're pretty inexpensive too


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

My tiel always shivers after a bath no matter how warm the house is. They look soooooo miserable after a bath lol

I usually try to blow dry my tiel with the hair dryer turned on medium heat... and he just sits there on the towel rack with his eyes closed as the air flows into him. I think he enjoys the slight heat from the dryer... but I'm not sure.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Juliet said:


> ... and he just sits there on the towel rack with his eyes closed as the air flows into him.


Hey that's exactly my Sunny too!  She stands on her favourite vase in my bathroom and enjoys the heat, sometimes with closed eyes. I figured she could always fly off if she didn't like it but she never did even once.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I wrap Kiwi in a blanket or towel and cuddle with her for a while. I always think that baths will make her get sick since my house is kind of cold. I let her preen herself by lifting up the blanket every few minutes. I will either do that or let her just preen on while standing on the heating pad or electric blanket when it is on the low setting.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

catalinadee said:


> You could invest in a reptile heat lamp to hang over the cage just while they're drying off. As long as they can't get near it I can't see why it wouldn't be safe! Just worth a shot. They're pretty inexpensive too


Hi Catalinadee, I actually read that the light from those reptile heat lamps are not good for birds and will burn/damage their eyes so I'm not sure if even the sporadic usage of such a lamp is advisable...maybe it's better to go with a full spectrum light bulb that is certified to be avian-safe.


----------



## Stacy (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish I could cuddle my birds in a towel. What I ended up trying was putting their play gym directly over the heating vent for a couple of minutes. The heat coming out of it is not hot but gives them a little warm air. Even my 6 year old loves resting her feet over the vent sometimes. That's how I got the idea to put the play gym over it. They stopped shivering.


----------

